# EGT and other perameters in cluster or iDrive screen?



## Hypermile (May 8, 2017)

I know of many phone apps as well as scan gauge II, but I'm looking for an OEM+ solution like I have for my NMS Passat TDI. Any ideas?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FDCzyub52PU


----------



## Hypermile (May 8, 2017)

I just ordered a PLX 2016 DM-200 OBDII Gauge. It has been used on BMWs. Finally a solid solution for the bimmer! Not as OEM+ as PF03 on my NMS Passat TDI. But definitely better than a Wifi OBD2 dongle and phone setup. The only downside I found from searching is radio interference, when listening to the radio in the car. No issues for me, as I listen to Spotify from my phone or XM.

PLX 2016 DM-200: https://youtu.be/_qjH1aYXMVs

PF03 for VWAG cars: https://youtu.be/QpWMsgGVnds


----------



## FredoinSF (Nov 29, 2009)

Hypermile said:


> Not a single reply. BMW diesel owners are by far the least involved diesel enthusiasts!


You want a reply, I'll give you one:
- What value did that video provide? You didn't explain what was monitored, why you care to monitor it, why it's good to monitor it.
- Now more to the point, I don't monitor EGT and have not heard why it's valuable to monitor it. But don't worry, I'll google it and educate myself. 
- I do use Carly to check engine coolant temp. WHy is that low temp can indicate failed thermostat which can cause DPF to not regen which leads to DPF failure - see how it's done??
- I will buy the Carly DPF add on to check ash mass and have ability to trigger a regen on demand if / when trouble arises. 
- I also check voltage to monitor health of alternator on my older cars, but that's not diesel specific so probably disqualifies me as a diesel enthusiast. 
- I don't obsess about checking the above. One session at oil change time is sufficient to give me peace of mind, other than that it is what it is until there's sign of trouble. Not sure I'd move heaven and earth for the type of mod you're proposing, but if it makes you happy that's all good.

Involved enough?


----------



## Hypermile (May 8, 2017)

The video was a visual aid lmao. Did you even read my thread beside the diesel enthusiast comment? Do you know for sure if Carly supports all the parameters/functions you speak of for the LCI F31 N47T?

The reason why I am so avid about monitoring my car is because I like to know everything possible going on with my car. "Knowledge is power"??

I also refuse to be that member that comes here and starts a thread like "My car took a SH#T, I don't know what happened, help". 

I want to monitor EGT for safe cool down, monitor regen and not to interrupt a regen. This is not my first diesel. My NMS Passat TDI has over 150000km without a hiccup, I monitor EGT, Ash load, DPF PSI...on that car as well. I even go as far as not turning the car off while the rad fans are running due to high water temp (not necessarily regen), I figured out exactly at what temp the rad fans turn off.

I avoid purposely being ignorant about the operation my vehicles if I can help it.

If my vehicles go T#TS up, its MY wallet. A small pain/investment not will give me a piece of mind and MAY prevent major pains/costs in the future.

Cheers!


----------



## Michael47 (May 9, 2014)

No reply? My guess is that it means just one thing: nobody had an answer to the question you asked, either because none exists, or because nobody here knows about it if it does. Either way, you'll not win friends or influence people by copping a 'ttude with the accusation nobody here is an involved diesel owner up to your standards. But hey, you are welcome to your opinion, and best wishes for finding the folks who do measure up. 

Personally, I found an app for my iPod Touch that does what I wanted to do. I don't mind having the extra screen or letting the car's existing software display what it does. The added functionality of the app and second screen is fine by me.

Drive more, fuss less.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

I drove my '03 ALH TDI 180K miles (300,000 km) and it was my second TDI. I restored the '03 after being totaled by the 2011 27 April Ringgold, Georgia tornado and drove it until April 2015.


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

Hypermile said:


> The video was a visual aid lmao. Did you even read my thread beside the diesel enthusiast comment? Do you know for sure if Carly supports all the parameters/functions you speak of for the LCI F31 N47T?
> 
> The reason why I am so avid about monitoring my car is because I like to know everything possible going on with my car. "Knowledge is power"??


1) People are annoyed that you don't appear to have searched for what people are using (else you'd know about Carley, Torque and the others.)
2) The guy who probably knows most about our engines, engine mods, and stuff (TDIWyse) is apparently happy using Torque Pro: he has an 11.8s 1/4 mile et at 119mph (or better by now probably)
3) Search for TDIWyse as author in the Search box and you'll probably get more than enough. Worth watching a couple of his 1/4 mile videos anyway.
4) If you really care about engine mods and such, e90post's diesel forum might be better for you.


----------



## Hypermile (May 8, 2017)

floydarogers said:


> 1) People are annoyed that you don't appear to have searched for what people are using (else you'd know about Carley, Torque and the others.)
> 2) The guy who probably knows most about our engines, engine mods, and stuff (TDIWyse) is apparently happy using Torque Pro: he has an 11.8s 1/4 mile et at 119mph (or better by now probably)
> 3) Search for TDIWyse as author in the Search box and you'll probably get more than enough. Worth watching a couple of his 1/4 mile videos anyway.
> 4) If you really care about engine mods and such, e90post's diesel forum might be better for you.


1. Seriously lol :rofl:? I will quote my first sentence in my OP, so you can READ:yikes:. "I know of many phone apps as well as scan gauge II"
Are Carly and Torque not a "phone apps"? Kiwi, Elm, Carly, OBDWiz....I Know about them all!
Do you wear a Superman costume when you come here and speak on others behalf like a superhero:rofl:? It's another thing if YOU ARE ANNOYED.

2. I have a TDI and DONT use torque. READ this thread on TDI Club made by me after my research and finding an OEM+ product (my goal for my bimmer as well) called polar fis+ advanced. 28+K views and 300+ posts! I know how to research and find what I'm looking for! http://forums.tdiclub.com/showthread.php?t=414187:cool:


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

Hypermile said:


> 1. Seriously lol ? I will quote my first sentence in my OP, so you can READ. "I know of many phone apps as well as scan gauge II"
> Are Carly and Torque not a "phone apps" Kiwi, Elm, Carly, OBDWiz....I Know about them all!
> Do you wear a Superman costume when you come here and speak on others behalf like a superhero? It's another thing if YOU ARE ANNOYED.
> 
> 2. I have a TDI and DONT use torque. READ this thread on TDI Club made by me after my research and finding an OEM+ product (my goal for my bimmer as well) called polar fis+ advanced. 28+K views and 300+ posts! I know how to research and find what I'm looking for!


Well, sorry, I missed that, but then I started forgetting about your posting after starting to read the same thing the other two times.

The big problem from my POV is that you haven't added any value to this forum.


----------



## Hypermile (May 8, 2017)

Ok Floyd, next time I'll just cut and paste stats and articles form the web on things like "car and driver winter tire testing" or "perticulate pollution and heart desease". You think that will add value to the forum?

Even you are saying if I'm interested in
Diesel related info, I should visit the E90post diesel sub section. This is bimmerfest and I don't have an E90. It's attitude like yours that makes the F3X N47T diesel related conversation almost non exisistant here. I was mearly sparking a conversation and stirring the N47 diesel pot to get things going.

You can shut other members down or give your POV, but I've been in many auto enthusiast forums since I was a teen, to let your comment from preventing me to talk. I got some thick non butthurting forum skin!
You dish is out and I'll dish it right back. Peace out!


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

Hypermile said:


> ...
> Even you are saying if I'm interested in Diesel related info, I should visit the E90post diesel sub section. This is bimmerfest and I don't have an E90. It's attitude like yours that makes the F3X N47T diesel related conversation almost non exisistant here. I was mearly sparking a conversation and stirring the N47 diesel pot to get things going.


Well, you can go to F30post and read the N57/N47 diesel subforum there, but it's relatively uninteresting stuff in many respects. The reason I suggested the e90post forum is precisely because it's the largest forum regarding BMW diesels - it has twice as many postings as this forum, for instance. It's also far more focussed on modding and stuff, which you seem to have a predilection for. (Many members here are also members there, so there's some duplication, but not as much as one might think.)

The M57 sold here in the E90 (and E70) was the proving ground for the emissions systems on the current 328d; it's worth studying the problems and the system. That subject is well-covered in all E9x diesel forums; not so much in F3x forums (and N57/N47), so it's the go-to place for many questions and answers. Sounds like you have a lot of history with the VW TDI - why would you think that the BMW history is unimportant?

You see, I am trying to give value to you, even if you don't seem to want to accept it. Others here are also being offput by your 'tude: joining a forum is being to become a member of the community. And this one appears to be different than ones you've been a member of: that's your problem, not ours.

And as far as length of time posting, well, I've had an email address since about 1979; back then all the forum stuff was usenet (but you probably don't care about that.)


----------



## rbreding (Sep 6, 2016)

floydarogers said:


> And as far as length of time posting, well, I've had an email address since about 1979; back then all the forum stuff was usenet (but you probably don't care about that.)


USENET FOR THE WIN!!!! Wait....was that before or after AOL ?


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

rbreding said:


> USENET FOR THE WIN!!!! Wait....was that before or after AOL ?


Before. my address was something like [email protected] - or something like that. Nothing is ever lost on the www - groups.google.com still has all that stuff archived if you really want nostalgia you can search it (alt.autos.bmw, rec.autos.driving, etc.)


----------



## Geotrash (Dec 22, 2013)

floydarogers said:


> Before. my address was something like [email protected] - or something like that. Nothing is ever lost on the www - groups.google.com still has all that stuff archived if you really want nostalgia you can search it (alt.autos.bmw, rec.autos.driving, etc.)


Lol. My favorite was always alt.drunken.bastards.

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Seriously, some of you guys are just plain sick!:tsk:

Let me know when I need to put someone to bed please!:rofl:

If we are going to throw around our "age", I'm pretty sure I started this Diesel thread or "forum" back in 2009. Or at least tried to. I got a lot of pushback at the time as I recall, not enough momentum.

As for email, I seem to recall having one of the first Compaq portables, actually called a "luggable". It weighed in at 40lbs, the key board was the cover and you could buy a soft side bag to check it as luggage if you didn't want to "carry it on". It had a 9" monochrome green screen. Once booted up, which took a few minutes, it gave a C: prompt, dos I thing it was?

I had Lotus 1,2,3, Word Perfect, and I think Basic.

Dam, I'm dating myself!


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

Flyingman said:


> I had Lotus 1,2,3, Word Perfect, and I think Basic. Dam, I'm dating myself!


Eeww, yuk. How queer.

We hacked our way through a .MIL 'firewall' by disguising HTTP as e-mail that we were allowed on the mainframe. Our remotes were Compaq desktops with the OS on Bernoulli drives that had to be locked up at night. I never got over the loss of Word Perfect. Still will only use an M$ product when forced. AdBlock browser for iOS ATM.


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

Flyingman said:


> Seriously, some of you guys are just plain sick!
> ...
> As for email, I seem to recall having one of the first Compaq portables, actually called a "luggable". It weighed in at 40lbs, the key board was the cover and you could buy a soft side bag to check it as luggage if you didn't want to "carry it on". It had a 9" monochrome green screen. Once booted up, which took a few minutes, it gave a C: prompt, dos I thing it was?


The Compaq was a better "portable" than the original Osbourne portable.


----------



## mattebury (Feb 2, 2014)

Flyingman said:


> I had Lotus 1,2,3, Word Perfect, and I think Basic.


Quattro Pro was better


----------

